# Installing Ground Throws (made by Caboose Industries)



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just curious... after months of working on my layout on and off; I have some sections where I am just going to install Ground Throws (the ones made by Caboose Industries). I have bought a couple of them, but have yet to install them on my layout. 

Does anyone have any step by step instructions on installing them?

Also, any suggestions for covering up Terminal Sections on my track?

In my yard and on one section of my mainline I have some Terminal Sections that have the part where you screw the wires into place. I don't have any additional sections of track and I am wondering what I can do to work something into my scenery aspect to make the Terminal Sections blend/"Disappear" into the scenery....

Any ideas on these?


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

build a box type cover. make it look like a electric panel that you see near tracks.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have not done any installs yet but I am doing away with all electrical switches on my second layout build, its an around the room and I can reach all switches with no problems. I have this link and have found several more but they are not on this computer (work).

http://cid.railfan.net/ground2.html

And this one too.

http://users.frii.com/gbooth/Trains/GreatWestern/TipsAndTricks/EasyGroundThrows/EasyGroundThrows.htm


This one is from another forum, might have to sign in to see it.

http://www.modelrailroadforums.com/forum/showthread.php?16898-Ground-Throws

They all look pretty easy to do but I will find out soon.


----------



## lajry (Aug 4, 2011)

FYI: Caboose Industries makes some N scale throws that can alsu be used for HO scale if you want them smaller. Also on the newer ones, the throw bars stay off the ground. The 5 pack is #5218S & got it from Railmaster Hobbies for $13.92.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Not to hijack this thread, but I too thought of using ground throws on my future layout. Is there a way to connect these to an electronic signal so when I change the position of the turnout, the signal changes color as well?


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes, Caboose makes some with contacts.

Look here http://www.cabooseind.com/GroundThrows


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Subscribing to thread. Will need some of this info soon :thumbsup:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

To install them all I have done in the past (without fail) is set the turnout in the middle of travel (equal spacing on either side of the points to the rails), then set the ground throw with the handle straight up (middle of throw) and glue down. Once dried in position I then put the rail nails into the holes provided on the ground throw base (make sure to not seat them too deep). 

Not sure which model I have been using, but I like the one's with a little spring action to them. (They stay nice and tight)


----------



## marti427 (Feb 18, 2013)

Davidfd85 said:


> I have not done any installs yet but I am doing away with all electrical switches on my second layout build, its an around the room and I can reach all switches with no problems. I have this link and have found several more but they are not on this computer (work).
> 
> http://cid.railfan.net/ground2.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for these links


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

sstlaure said:


> To install them all I have done in the past (without fail) is set the turnout in the middle of travel (equal spacing on either side of the points to the rails), then set the ground throw with the handle straight up (middle of throw) and glue down. Once dried in position I then put the rail nails into the holes provided on the ground throw base (make sure to not seat them too deep).
> 
> Not sure which model I have been using, but I like the one's with a little spring action to them. (They stay nice and tight)


all there is to install with the spring loaded ones; i believe they are the S series. the ridgid; R series type need to have a spring tensioner fabricated between throw and turnout


----------

